# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Διαγωνισμός φωτογραφίας - ANEK LINES - n@utilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Όπως είχαμε ανακοινώσει στην Κοπή της Πίτας του n@utilia.gr , στις αρχές Μαρτίου ξεκινάμε διαγωνισμό καλύτερης φωτογραφίας σε συνεργασία με την ΑΝΕΚ LINES όπου θα βραβεύουμε την καλύτερη φωτογραφία για δώδεκα μήνες και σε κάθε μήνα θα δίνεται ένα ταξίδι δώρο, συνολικά μέσα στο χρόνο 6 στην Αδριατική και άλλα 6 στο εσωτερικό.
Περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες ..........

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Όπως είχαμε ανακοινώσει στην Κοπή της Πίτας του n@utilia.gr , στις αρχές Μαρτίου ξεκινάμε διαγωνισμό καλύτερης φωτογραφίας σε συνεργασία με την ΑΝΕΚ LINES όπου θα βραβεύουμε την καλύτερη φωτογραφία για δώδεκα μήνες και σε κάθε μήνα θα δίνεται ένα ταξίδι δώρο, συνολικά μέσα στο χρόνο 6 στην Αδριατική και άλλα 6 στο εσωτερικό.
> Περισσότερα τις επόμενες μέρες ..........


 
Είμαστε ένα βήμα πρίν την έναρξη του διαγωνισμού μας μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα σας ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε την έναρξη του διαγωνισμού μας στις 21/04/2009 ημέρα Τρίτη που θα αφορά φωτογραφίες πλοίων της ANEK LINES .
Περισσότερα σχετικα με τον διαγωνισμό τις επόμενες μέρες ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε *την έναρξη του διαγωνισμού φωτογραφίας* που θα αφορά *φωτογραφίες πλοίων της ANEK LINES* .
Ο διαγωνισμός φωτογραφίας που διοργανώνει το n@utilia.gr γίνεται στα πλαίσια της μεγάλης χορηγίας της ANEK LINES η οποία επιβραβεύει τον νικητή κάθε μήνα με ένα ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο ή στην Αδριατική με κάποιο από τα πλοία του υπερσύγχρονου στόλου της.
Μπορείτε να δηλώσετε φωτογραφίες *μέχρι τις 30/04/2009* και η φωτογραφίες αυτές που θα συγκεντρωθούν *μεχρι τις 30/04/2009* θα διαγωνισθούν στο πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερο του Μαίου.

Στο παρακάτω λινκ υπάρχουν όλες οι πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό.

http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/

Για οποιαδήποτε πρόσθετη πληροφορία διευκρίνηση στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr


Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Διαγωνισμός Φωτογραφίας Anek Lines n@utilia.gr*
*Ποίος θα κερδίσεί 1 διπλό εισιτήριο για τις γραμμές του εσωτερικού (2 άτομα σε 2κλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα)* 
*
*_Η ισχύς των εισιτηρίων θα είναι για ένα έτος (από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής τους) εκτός των 15ημερων των εορτών Χριστουγέννων και Πάσχα και του χρονικού διαστήματος 15/7 έως 15/9.
_
Περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο Link :
*www.nautilia.gr/contest*
*

*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Επειδή αρκετά μέλη μας συνάντησαν δυσκολίες στην αποστολή φωτογραφίας για τον διαγωνισμό παρατείνουμε την ημερομηνία υποβολής φωτογραφίας μέχρι τις *15/05/09* και η ψηφοφορία για τις φωτογραφίες που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί θα είναι από τις 15/05/09 εώς 31/05/09 τα αποτελέσματα της πρώτης ψηφοφορίας θα είναι στην διάθεση σας 01/06/09.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το μέλος sylver23 για τις οδηγίες σχετικά με το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο gallery Και στον Διαγωνισμό μας.
 Περισσότερα θα δείτε εδώ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές σας, *σας θυμίζω ότι έχετε δικαίωμα αποστολής μέχρι τις 14/05/09.
*Από τις 15/05/09 έως και 31/05/09 ξεκινάει η ψηφοφορία, στις 01/06/2009 θα έχουμε το όνομα του τυχερού για το ταξίδι στο εσωτερικό με πλοία τις *ANEK LINES.*
Τέλος από τις 15/05/09 έως τις 31/05/09 θα δηλώνετε Φώτο που θέλετε να συμμετέχουν στο διαγωνισμό του Ιουνίου (01/06/2009 έως 30/06/2009) το δώρο θα είναι ένα ταξίδι στο Εξωτερικό με πλοία τις *ΑΝΕΚ LINES.* Οι φωτογραφίες που δεν έχουν κερδίσει στο προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό θα συμμετέχουν αυτόματα στον επόμενο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

O διαγωνισμός μας ξεκίνησε ψηφίζετε εδώ μέχρι τις 31/05/2009.
01/06/2006 θα γνωρίζουμε τον τυχερό που θα έχει κερδίσει το ταξίδι στο εσωτερικό.
Καλη επιτυχία !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι την *Κυριακή 31/05/2009* είναι η τελευταία μέρα ψηφοφορίας για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας της *Anek Lines* και *n@utilia.gr* (ΜΑΙΟΣ09). Ταυτόχρονα θα είναι η τελευταία μέρα υποβολής φωτογραφίας για τον Διαγωνισμό  *Anek Lines* *n@utilia.gr* *Ιούνιος 09*, ο τυχερός θα κερδίσει ένα ταξίδι στις γραμμές της *ANEK LINES* για το εξωτερικό. 
Όσοι επιθυμείτε να ψηφίσετε μπορείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Επειδή δεχόμαστε πολλές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τις δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στον διαγωνισμό αποφασίσαμε για δική σας εξυπηρέτηση τα εξής : 

Οι Αιτήσεις για συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό θα αποστέλλονται μόνο μετά την λήξη του τρέχοντος διαγωνισμού. Για παράδειγμα, ο διαγωνισμός Μάιος 2009 ολοκληρώνεται στις 31/5/2009. Δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα αποστολής αίτησης για τον διαγωνισμό Ιούνιος 2009 (επόμενος διαγωνισμός) , πριν την 1/6/2009. Αυτό γίνεται με σκοπό την αποφυγή συγχύσεων στα μέλη μας και για τον καλύτερο έλεγχο των φωτογραφιών που θα συμμετέχουν.Η διαδικασία αποστολής Αιτήσεων θα διαρκεί 10 ημέρες , ενώ η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας θα διαρκεί για το υπόλοιπο του μήνα. Για παράδειγμα, για τον διαγωνισμό Ιούνιος 2009 , οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/6/2009 έως 10/6/2009 . Την 11/6/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/6/2009.
Έχουμε μπροστά μας έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο διαγωνισμών χάρη στην ευγενική χορηγία της ΑΝΕΚ LINES και θα κάνουμε το παν για να σας προσφέρουμε τις καλύτερες και ευκολότερες διαδικασίες συμμετοχής σας.


Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι αύριο 31/05/2009 είναι η τελευταία μέρα για να ψηφίσετε για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Μάιο 2009.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από την Δευτέρα 01/06/2009 θα έχετε την δυνατότητα και τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Μαΐου 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/6/2009 έως 10/6/2009 . Την 11/6/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/6/2009. 

Έχουμε μπροστά μας έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο διαγωνισμών χάρη στην ευγενική χορηγία της ΑΝΕΚ LINES και θα κάνουμε το παν για να σας προσφέρουμε τις καλύτερες και ευκολότερες διαδικασίες συμμετοχής σας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Μάιο 2009 είναι η kalypso την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από χτες 01/06/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Μαΐου 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/6/2009 έως 10/6/2009 . Την 11/6/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/6/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι έχετε την δυνατότητα να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Μαΐου 2009 μέχρι τις 10/06/2009 ημέρα Τρίτη.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/6/2009 έως 10/6/2009 . Την 11/6/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/6/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιουνίου 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Οδηγίες για το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών και στην συνέχεια πώς να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό μπορείτε να δείτε στο ακόλουθο Link:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=203554#post203554



*Μαρούλης Νίκος*


*Πληροφορίες διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στην ηλεκτρονική μας διέυθυνση* : info@nautilia.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,


Σας θυμίζουμε ότι σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEKLINES, από αύριο ξεκινάει η ψηφοφορία.



Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι απο τις 11/6/2009 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 31/6/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιουνίου 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp


Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι σήμερα θα είναι η τελευταία μέρα ψηφοφορίας για Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιουνίου 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι έχετε την δυνατότητα να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιουνίου 2009 μέχρι τις 10/07/2009 ημέρα Παρασκευή.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/7/2009 έως 10/7/2009 . Την 11/7/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/7/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιουλίου 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εσωτερικού:
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Οδηγίες για το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών και στην συνέχεια πώς να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό μπορείτε να δείτε στο ακόλουθο Link:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=203554#post203554

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2009 είναι ο SVOURAS την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από χτες 01/07/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιούνιος 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/7/2009 έως 10/7/2009 . Την 11/7/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/7/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι ο διαγωνισμός ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 2009 μόλις ξεκίνησε μπορείτε να ψηφίζετε στο ακόλουθο Link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestsubmit.asp
Αφού ψηφίζετε μην ξεχνάτε να πατάτε το κουμπί υποβολή .

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 2009 είναι ο ΕΛΕΜΨΗ την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από σήμερα 01/08/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιούλιος2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/8/2009 έως 10/8/2009 . Την 11/8/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/8/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι ο διαγωνισμός φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ 2009 θα ξεκινήσει στις 11/08/2009 - 31/08/2009.
Τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες μπορείτε να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιούλιος2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/8/2009 έως 10/8/2009 . 
Στις 11/8/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/8/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Οδηγίες για το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών και στην συνέχεια πώς να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό μπορείτε να δείτε στο ακόλουθο Link:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=203554#post203554

Πληροφορίες πως ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφία και πως δηλώνουμε συμμετοχή μπορείτε να δείτε στο ακόλουθο Link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...554#post203554




Μαρούλης Νίκος 
__________________

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι απο τις 11/8/2009 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 31/8/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp


*Μαρούλης Νίκος*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Ιανουάριος 2010 είναι ο*Giovanaut* την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε στο παρακάτω Link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?ContentId=13730

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από τις 01/02/2010 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιανουάριος 2010.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/2/2010 έως  10/2/2010 . 
Την 11/2/20010 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 28/2/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

Σας θυμίζουμε  απο σήμερα 11/9/2009 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 30/9/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Σεπτέμβριου 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εσωτερικού :
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Σεπτέμβριος 2009 είναι ο *dokimakos21* την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από 01/10/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Σεπτέμβριος 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/10/2009 έως 10/10/2009 . Την 11/10/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/10/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος

 
_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Οκτώβριο 2009 είναι ο AEOLOS την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από 01/11/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Οκτώβριος 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/11/2009 έως 10/11/2009 . Την 11/11/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 30/11/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος



*Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στα παρακάτω Link :*

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63509

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σήμερα είναι τελευταία μέρα που μπορείτε  να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας *Anek Lines -* *n@utilia.gr* για τον Μήνα Νοέμβριος 2009.


Μαρούλης Νίκος



*Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στα παρακάτω Link :*

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63509

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από σήμερα 01/12/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Νοέμβριος 2009.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/12/2009 έως 10/12/2009 . 
Την 11/12/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/12/2009. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στα παρακάτω Link :

http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1


_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63509

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Νοέμβριος 2009 είναι ο giorgos.... την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αγαπητά μέλη, 
> 
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από σήμερα 01/12/2009 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Νοέμβριος 2009.
> οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/12/2009 έως 10/12/2009 . 
> Την 11/12/2009 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/12/2009. 
> 
> Μαρούλης Νίκος
> 
> 
> ...


 
Αγαπητά μας μέλη σας θυμίζουμε ότι έμειναν δύο μέρες για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στον διαγωνισμό μας για τον μήνα *Δεκέμβριο 2009*.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,
Σας θυμίζουμε ότι απο τις 11/12/2009 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 31/12/2009. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2009 είναι στις γραμμές του Εξωτερικού :
ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ( http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/ancona2.html ) 
ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ (http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/venice1.html ) 
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp


*Μαρούλης Νίκος*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο 2009 είναι ο *vinman* την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτεεδώ.
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από σήμερα 01/01/2010 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιανουάριος 2010.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/1/2010 έως 10/01/2010. Την 11/01/2010 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/01/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

Σας θυμίζουμε απο τις 11/01/2010 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 31/9/2010. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιανουάριου 2010 είναι στις γραμμές του Εσωτερικού :
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας για τον μήνα Ιανουάριο είναι σε εξέλιξη με καταλυτική ημερομηνία τις 31/01/2010. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Ιανουαρίου 2010 είναι στις γραμμές του Εσωτερικού. 
Είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπορείτε να μπείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη, 

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - Ν@UTILIA.GR για τον μήνα Ιανουάριος 2010 είναι ο*Giovanaut* την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε στο παρακάτω Link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?ContentId=13730

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από τις 01/02/2010 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον διαγωνισμό Ιανουάριος 2010.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/2/2010 έως 10/2/2010 . 
Την 11/2/20010 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 28/2/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη ,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι νικητής για τον διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας ANEK LINES - *Ν@UTILIA.GR* για τον μήνα Μάρτιος 2010 είναι ο Nikos_v την φωτογραφία μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ .
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι από τις 01/03/2010 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον *διαγωνισμό Μάρτιος 2010*.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/3/2010 έως 10/03/2010. Την 11/03/2010 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/03/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη ,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι από τις 01/03/2010 έχετε την δυνατότητα τις πρώτες δέκα μέρες να αλλάξετε φωτογραφία ή να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν είχατε δηλώσει στον *διαγωνισμό Μάρτιος 2010*.
οι Αιτήσεις θα μπορούν να αποσταλούν από 1/3/2010 έως 10/03/2010. Την 11/03/2010 θα ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/03/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μέλη ,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σήμερα 10/03/2010 είναι τελυταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε φωτογραφία για τον *διαγωνισμό Μάρτιος 2010*.
Ο Διαγωνισμός είναι μία ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES και ο νικητής θα κερδίσει ένα ταξίδι στο ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ .
Αύριο 11/03/2010 θα ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκεί μέχρι τις 31/03/2010. 

Μαρούλης Νίκος


_Περισσότερα σχετικά με τον διαγωνισμό στο παρακάτω Link :_

_http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contestterms.asp?term=1_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη,

Σας θυμίζουμε απο τις 11/03/2010 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ψηφοφορίας η οποία θα διαρκέσει μέχρι τις 31/03/2010. 
Το ταξίδι που θα δώσουμε στον Νικητή για τον διαγωνισμό του Μαρτίου 2010 είναι στις γραμμές του Εσωτερικού :
και είναι μια ευγενική χορηγία της ANEK LINES.
Για να ψηφίσετε μπόρείτε στο ακόλουθο link :
http://www.nautilia.gr/contest/contest.asp

----------

